# Stouffville, ON - World's Longest Concert (attempt)



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted about this in the Pub>Music forum, but on the sage advice of Larry, I'm posting here too:

Guinness Record Attempt By Epidemic Music Group | Facebook

This is an attempt at setting a new Guinness World Record for the longest concert. It starts on March 17th and runs for 16 days at the Earl of Whitchurch in Stouffville, ON

If you want to perform, contact Mike Burns: [email protected]

There are some fairly strict requirements. No more than 5 minutes between acts, no more than 30 seconds between songs, songs must be at least two minutes long, and you can't play the same song within four hours of someone else playing it, so you have to submit your set list for approval in advance. 

There also has to be at least 15 people awake in the audience at all times. (If you want to commit to being an audience member contact Shaen Ar: [email protected])

I'm booked to play 2 sets: Wednesday, March 22nd at 2 pm and Thursday, March 30th at 1 am.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Started last night. The full line-up can be found here:
BAND LINE UP – SCHEDULE

It's just steps from the Stouffville GO station.

If you can't get there in person, here is the live feed:





Edit: Looks like the address for the live feed changes every 4 hours. You should be able to access it through this channel: Kerry L


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay. THIS link should always get you to the live stream:

EMG Guinness Longest Concert Record Attempt @ The Earl Of Whitchurch, March 17, 2017 - YouTube

I was there as a spectator for a couple of hours today - it was a cool experience. There are a lot of logistics involved! I was impressed by the variety and calibre of performances.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Any rehersal spots nearby? Would be cool to get a GC contingency together and go to a show. I'm in for a midweek evening show. Any takers. ??


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone following this besides me? Good times.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

just thought about it and clicked the link. good sound. worth a listen.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been tuning in at every opportunity - a huge variety of players! I find the whole thing very compelling.

I also played my first set yesterday. I get nervous at the best of times, but I've never been more nervous in my life! One song I had a total brain cramp and couldn't get past a certain spot in the tune - so I just kept repeating one section until I got to that same spot again until I was sure I'd passed the two minute mark and then jumped to the ending - yikes!

They have this sign in the "warm-up area":


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I've been tuning in at every opportunity - a huge variety of players! I find the whole thing very compelling.
> 
> I also played my first set yesterday. I get nervous at the best of times, but I've never been more nervous in my life! One song I had a total brain cramp and couldn't get past a certain spot in the tune - so I just kept repeating one section until I got to that same spot again until I was sure I'd passed the two minute mark and then jumped to the ending - yikes!
> 
> They have this sign in the "warm-up area":


Oh man. So sorry I missed your set, but I had a "meeting" at a coffee shop I had to go to. Would have loved to witness your brainfart. LOL! When is your second set, bro?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

that sign is awesome. I should get one for my kids (except replace the keep playing with "remember what Dad told you to do") oh yeah baby


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Oh man. So sorry I missed your set, but I had a "meeting" at a coffee shop I had to go to. Would have loved to witness your brainfart. LOL! When is your second set, bro?


Next set is at 1 am (ET) next Thursday morning. i.e. late Wednesday night

Yesterday's set was all instrumental but next time I'll be adding a few vocal tunes to the set list to help people stay awake... maybe...

Hopefully I'll be a little less twitchy next time! Great experience though!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My friend, Carolyn-Fe from Montreal, who sang in our house concert, is participating in this. The Carolyn Fe Blues Collective (Acoustic Trio) will be going on stage on Saturday at 12 PM - 1 PM.


----------



## annuvin (Mar 24, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Anyone following this besides me? Good times.


My stepson's band Maitreya is playing in this attempt on Monday at 10:00.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A photo from my second set:









I was far more relaxed, though still nervous enough to completely skip one of the tunes on my set list and not realize it 'til hours later. Made for some confusing moments for the scrutineeers - they figured out that I had skipped a tune, but they were having trouble figuring out which one.

They've added two days to the concert and as of two days ago, had raised over $65K for the various charities.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

So sorry I missed this one as well. Travelling and away from home for another week. Lots going on all of a sudden. I let you down, bro...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> So sorry I missed this one as well. Travelling and away from home for another week. Lots going on all of a sudden. I let you down, bro...


Ha! Try not to lose any sleep over it!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Every time I go onto that pub I remember falling down the front steps on my nose when I was in about grade 3. We lived there in around 1962 for a year or so back when it was a house. They knocked the house down when they built the pub but I heard that they used the same bricks to rebuild as far as it would go - seems kinda labor intensive to clean old bricks and reuse them but that's what I was told. Front part of the building looks pretty much the same but obviously the rest of it was redesigned a lot to make it into a bar. 

Fullerton's was a bar across the street near the tracks and it was a rockin place for awhile with good Sunday jams.

Not sure if there's anything much in Stouffville these days but they must have got a really good deal on traffic lights because there's a set every 10 feet on the main street and they are always red.

And Hoover's Welding shop on the main street near the 9th - that should have been preserved as a historical site or, at the very least, Hoover's antique crawler crane should have been placed in the town square beside the clock tower...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2017)

I used to hit the Stouffville Flee Market back in the 80's.
Is it still happening?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think they pulled the plug on it last year.

It was best when it was an actual auction barn up to maybe the early mid 70s then it got cleaned up and they knocked the old barn down. I remember when I was a kid seeing people probably up from Toronto driving west through town in some old beat up 50s car and there'd be 2 or 3 calves in the back seat with their heads out the window lookin at ya. They must have taken the seat out to get them in there but it would be a pretty shitty trip back to Pape and Danforth with those things crapping every 5 minutes.


----------

